# Schengen Airport Transit Visa Passing Though Spain



## chelsearob77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a British citizen married to a Peruvian citizen who are planing on moving to Ireland with our two children (who are both British citizens) in the next month or so, my wife already has been issued a visa to enter Ireland & will be traveling from Peru to Ireland via Madrid, Spain then will need to pass through immigration to collect their suitcases then checkin onto their connecting flight to Dublin, Ireland as I plan to book the flights separate as it will cost a lot less then booking it as one trip!

Anyway the information I am hoping to source is would she need a Schengen Airport Transit Visa to enable her to pass through immigration to collect her suitcases & checkin onto their flight to Dublin or would the fact she has a visa for Ireland in her passport allow her to pass though without any issues?
As I have heard stories of the immigration at the airport in Madrid not allowing visa required nationals to pass through (even to collect their suitcases) 
They will not be leaving the airport & will be catching their connecting flight to Dublin about 4 hours after arriving in Madrid 

I'm currently in the UK & will be meeting them at the airport when they arrive in Dublin, so will not be traveling with them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chelsearob77 said:


> I'm a British citizen married to a Peruvian citizen who are planing on moving to Ireland with our two children (who are both British citizens) in the next month or so, my wife already has been issued a visa to enter Ireland & will be traveling from Peru to Ireland via Madrid, Spain then will need to pass through immigration to collect their suitcases then checkin onto their connecting flight to Dublin, Ireland as I plan to book the flights separate as it will cost a lot less then booking it as one trip!
> 
> Anyway the information I am hoping to source is would she need a Schengen Airport Transit Visa to enable her to pass through immigration to collect her suitcases & checkin onto their flight to Dublin or would the fact she has a visa for Ireland in her passport allow her to pass though without any issues?
> As I have heard stories of the immigration at the airport in Madrid not allowing visa required nationals to pass through (even to collect their suitcases)
> ...


she'll be leaving 'airside' & having to go through passport control yes? & then checking in again 

since she COULD leave the airport then yes, she needs a Schengen transit visa


----------



## chelsearob77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not an airport one then?

Where & how should she go about applying for one might I ask? 

& is there any cost?


Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chelsearob77 said:


> Not an airport one then?
> 
> Where & how should she go about applying for one might I ask?
> 
> ...


an airport one doesn't allow you to pass through customs - your wife would have to wouldn't she, in order to check in for the next leg of the journey?

I'm afraid I don't know about costs - I guess you'll find out when you apply for the visa


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't tell from the posting but will it be just the kids and the mother? If so won't the kids be using the EU line and the mother the non EU? Are they old enough for this?

The Spanish consulate would provide any visa info.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NickZ said:


> I can't tell from the posting but will it be just the kids and the mother? If so won't the kids be using the EU line and the mother the non EU? Are they old enough for this?
> 
> The Spanish consulate would provide any visa info.


There's an age limit for going in line?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There's an age limit for going in line?


I guess if they're tiny they couldn't queue alone..... from the OP the kids are British but the mum isn't

I'm sure this happens often & the airport will help


----------



## chelsearob77 (Jan 18, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I can't tell from the posting but will it be just the kids and the mother? If so won't the kids be using the EU line and the mother the non EU? Are they old enough for this?
> 
> The Spanish consulate would provide any visa info.


My kids are 2 years old & 6 months, so they would have to go into the same line as their mother


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I can't tell from the posting but will it be just the kids and the mother? If so won't the kids be using the EU line and the mother the non EU?


EU nationals can go through the non EU line. So the kids would go with the mother in the non EU line. We do it all the time because we're a "mixed" family (I'm non EU, the kids and hubby are EU). Rather than leave me all alone in the non EU line, we all stick together. Immigration has no problem with that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> EU nationals can go through the non EU line. So the kids would go with the mother in the non EU line. We do it all the time because we're a "mixed" family (I'm non EU, the kids and hubby are EU). Rather than leave me all alone in the non EU line, we all stick together. Immigration has no problem with that.


I knew there'd be a way


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay that's solved -) Does Spain require minors to have leave from both parents?


----------



## chelsearob77 (Jan 18, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Okay that's solved -) Does Spain require minors to have leave from both parents?


Well in Peru it's required, but because the kids have EU passports they can leave Peru without it, Spain's part of the EU so I can't see them needed it there either


----------

